# Ground blinds for recurve



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

Yukon Tracks Enforcer Elite! Nuff said


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm shooting a 60"er out of a Predators Den. It's workable but wish I had something a smidge taller.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

Yukon Pics


































it has a 70X70 base, 80" tall( I can shoot my recurves standing up, and the windows are cut low enough to shoot sitting), plenty of room for two, plus chairs, bows, cooler,AND...it cost me about 150 to my door


----------



## lockout (Aug 25, 2009)

I use a Double Bull Dark Horse blind shooting a 62" AMO longbow and have enough room. Center height is approximately 67".


----------



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ameristep Penthouse blind 78" square 90" tall.


----------



## timduvall (Mar 18, 2008)

i just bought a Primos Ground Max Vision blind and I can shoot a 66" long bow (68" overall length) with no problems at all. I used to have a brickhouse blind that was good also but the material was a vinyl type and tore and ripped too easy. The Primos blind is a canvas type material and should hold up a lot better. Cabelas has them on sale right now for $170


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I've got a Primos Extreme ($100 from Cabelas) and have shot my 60" Dorado out of it. But I have to shoot out one of the corner windows and have to cant the bow slightly to get clearance.


----------



## Floatsum (Jan 14, 2010)

I use and make natural blinds myself.
Been doing that long before there appeared(?) a need to market such items.
Late summer I'll recondition last years if the location was good or make another elsewheres.
Most are just naturally already there. Like a clump of brush / briers and just need to make a small cleared area inside or whatever.
Sometimes just pulling and tying some limbs etc. works well too.
Tie with minimal _cotton_ line. It'll decay and let go after the season and all is as it was. Cotton chord for window blinds and a packet of Ritz dye works well. Dye the chord before use (just soak the whole thing as bought).
Sisue or whatever that brown cheap stuff is works very well too. May need to double it though.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Dave, where did you get the Yukon Enforcer?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I agree with using natural blinds where possible, but as you can see in this photo, that does not always work out. In the right hand side of the photo you can see my plywood blind. It has served me well on a couple of antelope bucks.


----------



## nulfisin (May 19, 2009)

*Shorter bow if possible*

I get dizzy occasionally in tree stands, so bought a Martin Mamba for this very reason. It's still a tight squeeze, but saving four inches (in my case) really helps. Wonderful bow. That and a taller blind.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

Floxter said:


> Dave, where did you get the Yukon Enforcer?


http://www.marinegeneralcatalog.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2133

I see they went up a bit (different camo than the rivers edge on mine)


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Good looking blind..thanks for the link


----------

